# Nom contacts sur iMessage



## Alex3466 (13 Octobre 2015)

_Bonjour a tous,_

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon Ipad mini 3 :

Les iMessages se synchronisent bien entre mon MBP, mon iphone et mon ipad cependant sur l'Ipad les noms ne s'affichent pas, seulement les numéros, contrairement a mon MBP.

Quelqu'un pourait-il m'aider pour arriver a ce que le nom de mes contacts s'affichent sur mon Ipad ?

*Merci !*


----------



## aurique (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir, 

Sur ton iPad, les noms sont renseignés dans l'appli "Contact" ??


----------



## Alex3466 (13 Octobre 2015)

Pas tous, une partie seulement

Je ne sais même pas comment ils se sont enregistrés seuls...


----------



## aurique (14 Octobre 2015)

Essaye de synchroniser ton carnet d'adresse sur ton iPad avec icloud , je pense que ça devrait marcher après


----------



## Alex3466 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ca a fonctionné !!!

Super, je te remercie !!!

Bonne journée a toi.


----------

